# Need fish?



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Guys and Gals did you know fall is one of the best times to stock fish? 

ATAC currently has the following species in stock: largemouth bass, smallmouth bass, channel catfish, bluegill, hybrid bluegill, redear sunfish, hybrid striped bass, yellow perch, black crappie, walleye, triploid white amur, paddlefish, albino channel catfish, fathead minnows, and golden shiners. 

Call for details 1-888-998-POND (7663)​


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Lucas, Ill be coming down soon to get another 20 lbs of fatheads to keep my crappies and perch happy through the winter and may pick up an albino channel or two, the one i had died , 8^(
Can you tell me pricing and sizing on the paddlefish? I was interested in possibly 1 of those as well. 

Thanks 
Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Mark, Paddlefish are running 9-12" and are $25.95 each. See you soon.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Whats the sizing on the albinos?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

About 6" and are $2.25 each.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> About 6" and are $2.25 each.


Ever get any 12''?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

We do, but I currently do not have them in stock. Send me a pm with your info and I can contact you next time they are available.


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

pricing and size of largemouth and smallmouth?

Ryan


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

LMB 3"-4" $1.20
LMB 5"-7" $2.95
LMB 8"-10" $5.50

SMB 2"-4" $3.95

Discounts on large orders available. Free delivery available for orders $200.00 and up.


----------

